# nano marine



## karlb123 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi just wondering what marine fish you could get in here? Maybe 1 percula or 2 of a smaller breed, or a goby and some shrimp/crab?

Has a filter, will have regular water changes, aerated and live rock/sand

Betta Nano Cube from J&K - £59.99 : Tropical and Marine aquariums, Aquarium Lighting, Filtration , City Aquatics

Let me know what you think


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

And a hang on skimmer ? or enough rock to use the Berlin system ?

A Nano is very very hard to keep , one ounce of poison becomes the whole of the wather in a matter of hours.....

Good luck though , but know you have got a BIG mission ahead of you , is this water and rock you are taking from a a bigger tank or starting fresh ?

Steve


----------



## karlb123 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am thinking about having a small skimmer and live rock and sand...
was thinking about having a small sump as well....but not so sure of this as its a desk feature.

I would like maybe 2 small clowns and some other small fish, few shrimp/crusts


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

i had a 28gal marine for a while and it did well , i had plenty of live rock and had the over head filtration system but no skimmer as i sold it when i closed my bigger tank down ,

id recomend putting some broken up bits of live rock in your filter to help and as said defo a skimmer will be needed ,id let it run for a while before any nice live stock goes in let it run a few days empty then bung some hermits or snails in to up the waste load to speed things along. and get the skimmer working from the off. 

also be very careful and patient many people including myself try to hurry it along or push the 1 more fish will be ok therory but it never works ,

for that size ur after , id go one small perc, maybe a gobbie,cleaner shrimp and couple of crabs and or snails and thats it, remember live rock may give you a suprise and get a critter for free,


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Its not a simple thing to do , and has never lasted long for me , but is one of the most impressive things to see ..........

Good luck 

Steve


----------



## Casp (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi,

I've had a look at your link and it doesn't say the volume the tank holds but i would fathom not alot from the picture! 

I think your best bet would be to stick with a shrimp/goby combo... perhaps a dottyback too. Pop some mushrooms in perhaps some zoa's and it would look lovely!

Have a good look around and try out the classifieds on Ultimate Reef for example, you might be able to pick up something with a higher volume for the same price.

The cracking thing with nano's is that if you take your time, stock it wisely and keep on top of your maintenance you can create something really beautiful and primarily 'affordable'!

All the best,
Casp.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I've seen a few reefs in fluval edges recently :/


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Definately , there are some American sites that show Nano's that you cant beleive they can live in that size, amazing ........

I have tried and failed, so good luck and let us know how you get on ........

Steve


----------



## Casp (Sep 13, 2010)

Personally, i think 28g is appropriate and as small as i would go with a marine. 

Saying that though, i do know people who have had success with a fluval edge conversion but they have had alot of experience with what they are doing!


----------



## pythonsandboas (Oct 7, 2010)

As a general rule its 1cm of fish per litre of water. However remember with marine the smaller the tank the harder it is to maintain well:2thumb:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I started my marine nano tank around may/june. Its now a few months later and i have to say i have found it really easy , my parameters are fine and dandy. Its a little 2x1x1 tank with live sand, 6 kilos of live rock, a protein skimmer and a HOB filter that has rowaphos and carbon . I have a blue tube and white LED lighting and i do 15% water changes weekly. I have a few zoas, a xenia, a tiny beadlet anemone, a clown fish and a CUC consisting of a few hermits, 6 ceriths and a conch snail. Small tanks can be easy to manage but you have to be religious on checking parameters. My camera is down at the moment but i will get some pics in a few days when i replace it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fantapants said:


> I started my marine nano tank around may/june. Its now a few months later and i have to say i have found it really easy , my parameters are fine and dandy. Its a little 2x1x1 tank with live sand, 6 kilos of live rock, a protein skimmer and a HOB filter that has rowaphos and carbon . I have a blue tube and white LED lighting and i do 15% water changes weekly. I have a few zoas, a xenia, a tiny beadlet anemone, a clown fish and a CUC consisting of a few hermits, 6 ceriths and a conch snail. Small tanks can be easy to manage but you have to be religious on checking parameters. My camera is down at the moment but i will get some pics in a few days when i replace it.


Good stuff.

If my tropical goes well marines will be my next step.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> If my tropical goes well marines will be my next step.


 
I wanted marines for years but was always put of by people saying it costs a fortune and is really difficult. Then i saw a little nano tank that CAZ had for sale on here and i just decided there and then to do it. I have taken it real slow, i had just water and sand in there for 2 weeks , then i added the live rock and waited 6 weeks. The key is to be patient. I found the most difficult part for me was rockscaping such a small tank. I ended up breaking the rock i had bought up into smaller peices and now it looks much better! But i am about to invest in a fluval osaka 155 so will be starting again on a bigger level


----------



## karlb123 (Jul 20, 2009)

I cant wait to see pics, what gallon/litre is it?


Does aeration help like in tropical tanks?

Karl


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

i first tried with a 12gal and did the whole rushing into it thing and got it totally wrong, then went to a 75gal with 15gal sump which was so much easier as you have far more room for error due to the water volume,that was until i borrowed a sea hair to clean my algea problem and it got sucked into a PH and let off some toxin and wiped out the whole tank, water went bright green it was a mess, thats why i decided to go a 28gal with all the gear built in and it worked but then i wanted dart frogs so shut it down and sold it,


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

if its a desk feature you can get tanks not much bigger with nice one piece glass design and all the filtration and skimmer hidden in the back with a proper lighting canopy. i saw this whole set up in maidenhead aquatics for £130 and MA aint cheep!


----------



## karlb123 (Jul 20, 2009)

what about 1 of these?

Arcadia Ark Tank II 45L would need to make it marine but like the clean look

Charterhouse Aquatics: Orca MT30 Mini Aquarium (Red) has all the gear except skimmer...


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

mmm i have a 60 litre marine biorb life and a 28 litre fluval edge nano marine
the fluval edge 28 litre has no skimmer no live rock just the HOB filter that comes with it and i added a extra small internal filter for cercolation i decided to go non natural and done a realy wakey theme i gone for red and white gravel a big ship wreck and a few green star fish its stocked with 2 common clowns and it looks amazing all very stable no water quality problems

the 60 litre biorb life marine aquarium has no live rock and the only filterasion is the biorb under gravel no power heads and all the fish are doing great actualy the biorb is more stable than my 70g reef the biorb is stocked with 2 yellow tailed damsiles & 1 pink spotted gobie 
personaly i dont use skimmers at all i have one but i choose not to use it as i think they look to tacky on small aquariums


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

i had a 30x30x30cm tank setup for marine a couple of years ago. Had live rock, live sand, internal filter and t5 compact lighting, and all was fine. (no skimmer)

had a few small corals in there and nassarius snails and a couple of hermits, along with a citron goby.

in small tanks like these the only real fish you can have imo is the small goby species like citron and neon's


----------



## karlb123 (Jul 20, 2009)

pictures please!


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

wow i get payed in december and this is very tempting lol
Charterhouse Aquatics: Orca TL450 Jumbo Nano Reef Aquarium


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

although saying that there has to be a reason why they are so cheep =/


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

jakk said:


> although saying that there has to be a reason why they are so cheep =/


There good I've had loads of marine tanks they have a built in skimmer 3 t5 tubes blue antiks and a few other bits and pieces u could do with a better hang in skimer and powerheae but still sufficient


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> There good I've had loads of marine tanks they have a built in skimmer 3 t5 tubes blue antiks and a few other bits and pieces u could do with a better hang in skimer and powerheae but still sufficient


its so tempting. iv been doing a load of reading but its hard to find solid advice there are so many conflicting views. plus the running costs etc are a bit worrying feeding corals etc.


----------



## karlb123 (Jul 20, 2009)

berry1 said:


> mmm i have a 60 litre marine biorb life and a 28 litre fluval edge nano marine
> the fluval edge 28 litre has no skimmer no live rock just the HOB filter that comes with it and i added a extra small internal filter for cercolation i decided to go non natural and done a realy wakey theme i gone for red and white gravel a big ship wreck and a few green star fish its stocked with 2 common clowns and it looks amazing all very stable no water quality problems
> 
> the 60 litre biorb life marine aquarium has no live rock and the only filterasion is the biorb under gravel no power heads and all the fish are doing great actualy the biorb is more stable than my 70g reef the biorb is stocked with 2 yellow tailed damsiles & 1 pink spotted gobie
> personaly i dont use skimmers at all i have one but i choose not to use it as i think they look to tacky on small aquariums


lets have some pictures of your biorb and fluval edge setup please! :mf_dribble:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a 50G marine reef, took ages to get right and add fish & coral, the trick is to do it slowly.... very slowing.

I had a shrimp goby pair, they were so much fun to watch digging their hole, luckily they made it right at the front of the tank, you could hear the pistol shrimp clicking at night REALLY LOUD!!!


----------



## Casp (Sep 13, 2010)

xvickyx said:


> I had a 50G marine reef, took ages to get right and add fish & coral, the trick is to do it slowly.... very slowing.
> 
> I had a shrimp goby pair, they were so much fun to watch digging their hole, luckily they made it right at the front of the tank, you could hear the pistol shrimp clicking at night REALLY LOUD!!!


I know what you mean Vicky!

My shrimp/goby pair scared the life out of me when i first heard the shrimp! It was almost as if the tank base had cracked!!! :gasp:

I still find it amusing now when guests wonder what on earth is going on and come to the same presumption! lol!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

It's crazy how something so small can make such a racket... I really miss my tank & lovely squiahes!!! I had a pair of Hi Fin Red Banded Gobies & a Randalls shrimp 

I always wanted to set up a tank for a Peacock Mantis, they are amazing!!!


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

pics are on their way


----------



## karlb123 (Jul 20, 2009)

did you get them?


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

ive got the pics but this will sound stupid but how do you upload the images to the forum


----------



## EccO (Oct 22, 2008)

hi mate my friend has one of there tanks (the first 1 u posted) its only a couple of litres she only had a few neons in it. i would say this would be too unstable to use for marine might be nice to try set up with some easy corals instead of fish


----------



## karlb123 (Jul 20, 2009)

can someone help berry upload pics please?


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

use somewhere like photobucket.com


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

im hopeing this works as this forum is different than the way you upload on monsterfishkeepers any way here it is










last night the thermostate on the heater blown in the biorb and the biorb basicaly cooked when i found it it was about 70 - 90 degrees totaly cooked the fish nothing servived im realy pissed off as i loved the pink spotted gobie he was such a character F***ing heaters any way the fluval edge is doing great and the biorb will be restocked eventualy


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've seen a few reefs in fluval edges recently :/


How? Have you seen the tiny opening they have on the top? Wtf.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Adam98150 said:


> How? Have you seen the tiny opening they have on the top? Wtf.



its actualy not as hard to do maintance as you may think an advantage with the biorb is that the water never avaporates so its perfect for a marine aquarium their pricy but when you see one set up at its best their absaloutely stunnig 
i have a strange decor addiction and i dont use live rock and ive succesfully kept marine in these for a while with no roblems acept the heater faliure every things been stable


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.nanoreefblog.com/showcase/fluval-edge-nanoreefs

check that out for some fluval edge reefs

also for a nano reef forum check out The Nano Reef: Big Forum-Small Tank • Index page


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

no one like my pics


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

As marine tanks go, they look to me, very un-natural and not very marine like. They are your tanks and you have to look at them.
Ive just set up a small 15 gallon marine tank, its going through its cycle, nearly 2 weeks in and its starting to look a bit dirty, live rock is livening up a bit more now.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

i did cycle both of these aquariums with live rock but after a while and because i have so many aquariums i thourght why their the new modern look why not try a new decor i may change back to live rock i do change the decor on a monthly basis


----------

